# Wireless not working when laptop charger isn't plugged in



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey,

I am having a very unusual problem with a laptop.

The wireless doesn't work 99% of the time when the laptop isn't plugged in but once its plugged in, it connects to the network and the internet works fine.

I am on Vista and checked the available networks and properties etc. everything seems to say the same if its plugged in or not.

i didnt think this would the internet/networking, does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Commander Data (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello,

I think that your wireless adapter is set to sleep when the battery is low etc.

You can change the power on this and other devices, HD, display etc.

Here is a tutorial with pics:

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/disable-hybrid-sleep-mode/


If you stay on the charge a lot, I would select HIGH PERFORMANCE then select CHANGE PLAN.

Make sure you apply the settings as you go.

If you need more help feel free to ask.


.


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey,

I checked this and checked the wireless specifically but everything seems to be fine.

if I turn the laptop on it could work for 1 page when not plugged in, then it will go off.
The battery is full so I dont think its going into power saving either.

Thanks!


----------



## _McGoo_ (Apr 12, 2009)

It will change power plans based on whether it has external power or not, not how much charge it has. Check to see if your laptop has a shortcut key to turn wireless on and off, ie my lenovo sl500 has a shortcut of Fn+F5, which brings up a screen to turn wireless and bluetooth on or off.


----------

